# 160 bird shoot with season pics



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Most of this film is from one hunt. My remote with my camera wouldn't keep a charge for ****, so i didn't get all the decoyin' I wanted in from the other hunts, but there is always next year. I've got clips and pics from other hunts added from through out the season. Enjoy!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great video man......... thanks for posting....


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

Outstanding way to go FG!!!! :beer:


----------



## Slingshot (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like you had a nice season General! :thumb: Nice work with the video.


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job on the vid man! What kind of camera are you filming with?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Go-Pro. Just got it last fall and I really enjoy it. It is one more thing to throw into the fire when it comes to everything else that goes along with the field hunting, deal but I am glad I will have all the memories captured on film!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Can not wait to put the hammerdown on some more snows! :bop: :bop:


----------

